# Moulding planes and book rave



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had a collection of moulding planes for years and have struggled to achieve the level of competence needed to produce moulding like the ones I've seen on old pieces of furniture. A few years ago I ordered a set of hollows & rounds from Clark & Williams and while the planes functioned much better then most of my old restored ones I still didn't have real control over design & execution. That is until I ordered a set of snipe bill's and book from Matt Bickford. The fillet on what I had considered a very good set of snipe bill's that I had were about 3x's wider than Matt's and the difference in use is extraordinary. Through reading the book and working from rabbet layouts I can now, for the first time, have the moulding that I want produced from the first attempt. I highly recommend his book, a set of snipe bill's and one pair of hollows and rounds (#6) to anyone wanting to produce moulding using handtools.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool! The moulding looks sharp and crisp. I've wanted to venture into moulding planes too and am going to get that book soon hopefully so I can study up on it. The PWW article in the Tommy Mac issue was very good IMHO and made me want to try it out. Hard to justify the cost at this time though.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

You did that molding? Wow awesome job


----------

